# 100% Disk space slowing down computer



## lyssa615 (Sep 29, 2016)

All of a sudden my laptop is running extremely slow, it's not even worth using. I noticed the disk space is at 99 or 100% and I have hardly any apps installed because I just did a clean reinstall of Win 8.1. I have run chkdsk (it came back with no errors), ran a number of malware/anti virus scans which came up with nothing, disabled Superfetch, and tried starting in safe mode, and nothing helps. I also did download Eassos Partition Guru but gave up after it was only at 3% after 16 hours! It did come up with over 1,000 destroyed sectors. 

Any ideas as to what I can try next? Downloading any new software to diagnosis problems, etc. is nearly impossible as it take literally an hour to just complete installation. However, if necessary I will try and be patient and do so.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi, :wave: and welcome to TSF.

Did you delete all of your temp files?

Edit; I use this; How to use Temporary File Cleaner (TFC) - Tech Support Forum


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> I also did download Eassos Partition Guru but gave up after it was only at 3% after 16 hours! It did come up with over 1,000 destroyed sectors.


 If after 16 hours Easeus HDD Diagnostic was only at 3% and there were 1,000 bad sectors, it is safe to say this HDD has failed or on it's last legs. It needs to be replaced. 
If you think it is because the HDD is full, please post a screenshot of Disk Management window with the lower pane showing. 
If you would like a second opinion on the health of the HDD, download the ISO image of *Seatools*, Burn the image to CD using *IMGBurn*, or Burn it to USB Flash with *SeaFlash* all available in my signature, boot off of the newly created media and run the Short and Long Diagnostic Tests on the HDD. The Long test will take a long time. The longer it takes, the more bad sectors you have. If it takes 16 hours and is no where finished, the Drive needs to be replaced.


----------

